
Should You Hire a Bootcamp Graduate? - beekums
http://blog.professorbeekums.com/2016/12/should-you-hire-bootcamp-graduate.html
======
seaborn63
I am a bootcamp graduate, and I was lucky enough to be hired as a junior
developer. I did have a lot of companies tell me that flat out that they
didn't hire bootcamp grads. I also got interviews with a lot of companies that
listed job requirements as "CS Degree with 3.5 GPA". I did bomb some
interviews, but overall, everyone I talked to was very encouraging. I applied
at a very small company (12 people), and the CEO actually sent me an email
telling me to not give up and to keep going. He himself did not have a degree
and told me it would be rough, but that I could do it.

The company that finally hired me has been amazing. They understand my limited
knowledge base, but that has not deterred them from assigning me tasks I had
never done before. Overall, it was a rough time from first day of bootcamp to
getting hired, but in the end it's totally been worth it.

